# Orijen pros and cons?



## taxlover (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi! 

I just got my puppy and he is eating Orijen Tundra, I tried the puppy formula since he is 8 weeks but he didnt liked it because the breeders had him on adult food (Purina to be specific, which I inmediately switched). I've been reading and found some posts about Orijen having too much calcium or protein and it being bad for dogs, should I be concerned?


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

If you give him the large breed puppy formula they will have the right amount of calcium and protein. as for pros and cons 
Pros: Pretty much the best kibble on the market if your dog can tolerated. (Gives some dogs the runs) Cons its a kibble and its pretty expensive.

I feed orijen when we run out of raw or are traveling or visiting someone.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

It is important for Calcium/Phosphorus rates to be within certain limits for normal puppy growth.

Daniel C. Richardson DVM Diplomate, American College of Veterinary Surgeons states: 
"Calcium excess is routed primarily to bone through the influence of the calciotropic hormones on target organs. Chronic, high intake of calcium in large breeds has been associated with hypercalcemia, concomitant hypophosphatemia, rise in serum alkaline phosphatase, retarded bone maturation, higher percentage of total bone volume, retarded bone remodeling, decrease in osteoclasts, and retarded maturation of cartilage. These changes cause disturbances in endochondral ossification (articular and epiphyseal).(6) When high calcium intake (calcium excess) is coupled with relatively little absorption from bone, severe pathologic changes occur in the young, growing skeleton that is unable to respond by normal remodeling and endochondral ossification. The clinical diseases associated with these changes are osteochondrosis, retained cartilage cones, radius curvus syndrome, and stunted growth.(1,6) Therefore, calcium excess is a major causative or contributing factor in the pathogenesis of skeletal disease in the growing giant-breed dog.(3-6)"

Here are some guidelines:
The IVC Journal states: "1.5% calcium and 0.8% to 1% phosphorus. The calcium phosphorus ratio should be between 1:1 to 1.3:1."


Pet Education By Doctor's Foster & Smith: " It is very important that calcium and phosphorous be fed at the correct ratio of around 1.2 parts of calcium for each 1 part of phosphorous (1.2:1)."



Orijen Puppy is fine, and a great food (if your dogs gut can handle it) but the Orijen Tundra is high at 1.7 Cal to 1.4 Phos.


If your pup won't eat the Orijen and you are looking for another high quality food, you may want to consider Fromm's Puppy. Fromm's is family owned and they manufacture their own products. Many people on here feed Fromm's.

*Fromm Heartland Gold Large Breed Puppy:* 
DM (dry matter)1.13 Cal. to 1.07 Phos. *OR* "As Is Basis" = 1.09 Cal/0.99 Phos.
http://frommfamily.com/products/gold/dog/dry/#heartland-gold-large-breed-puppy 
*
Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold: 
*DM (dry Matter) 1.08 Cal. to 1.02 Phos. *OR* "As Is Basis" = 1.05 Cal/0.99 Phos
*https://frommfamily.com/products/gold/dog/dry/#large-breed-puppy-gold *


*Store Locator: *http://frommfamily.com/retailers/usa/#progress=2 

Moms


----------



## DDRGSD56 (Aug 16, 2011)

i fed orijen Large Breed puppy to my last GSD pup and he grew very fast...not sure if the orijen contributed to this...
he ended up with ED in both elbows at 6 months, maybe it was 100% genetic

with current pup I feed Fromm grain free Large breed puppy which I so far like alot as does he


----------



## 115pounds (Aug 27, 2015)

I believe Orijen is the best dog food made today. But in my case it has just gotten to expensive. So I feed 2/3 Canidea Pure grain free and 1/3 Orijen. But since getting it from the Kentucky plant I have notice a stronger smell and I feel that is a good sign.


----------



## csmith4313 (Jul 22, 2015)

Sam couldn't tolerate Orijen. Made him sick vomiting and diarrhea. Not saying it is a bad food he has a very sensitive digestive system. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

